# Luca, 4 years, Black and White



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

If you are interested in adopting Cats or Kittens please read about our re homing process

Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

and complete a Pre Adoption form (link below) and Rita will contact you for a chat

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGJVZGdSaGZqNHdySUpoNWFvTUtlQ1E6MQ#gid=0

*Name*: Luca

*Age:* 4 years approximately

*Breed:* Moggy

*Can I live with Children:* Yes

*Can I live with cats*: Yes

*Can I live with other dogs*:yes

*Fostered In: * Aberdare - Wales

*Other Information*

Luca is a black and white male cat and has been brought up with cats, dogs and children, he was handed into rescue after his owners could no longer keep him, he is a bit of a clown and is very affectionate, he has been neutered and will be fully vaccinated.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh my! I wish I had not clicked on this thread, he is so very similar to my darling paddy who I lost last year...even that position lying down with his paws crossed is exactly what he used to do!


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

He is lovely


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

Still available for adoption


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww he is gorgeous, i do hope he finds a loving home soon,  
paddypaws , he does look like your boy._


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Luca has been rehomed


----------

